# elevator



## CuriousGeorgia

¿Cómo se dice "to ride an elevator"?


----------



## buddingtranslator

"Montar en el ascensor"? Not completely sure however, maybe wait for a native to give you a sure answer.

Btw, welcome to WR.

BT


----------



## Orgullomoore

buddingtranslator said:
			
		

> "Montar en el ascensor"? Not completely sure however, maybe wait for a native to give you a sure answer.
> 
> Btw, welcome to WR.
> 
> BT


I would be surprised if that's correct. I suspect, rather, that they use some alternative like "usar el ascensor", or "ir en el ascensor", but you could be right, I truly don't know.


----------



## buddingtranslator

You're right, you could say "usar el ascensor", that sounds better. My attempt was more of a guess. Hopefully someone can clear up our doubts!


----------



## Laia

"subir al ascensor" or "coger el ascensor"


----------



## CuriousGeorgia

muchas gracias!!


----------



## Laia

Yes, but in America don't use "coger"... I think this option with "coger" just works in Spain


----------



## Orgullomoore

Laia said:
			
		

> Yes, but in America don't use "coger"... I think this option with "coger" just works in Spain


Perhaps in some American countries, but definitely not in Mexico. It's probably best to stick with "subir"


----------



## BlondieXXI

We normally use "tomar".

"Tomar el ascensor"

(_We_ by the way, means in Argentina!  )


----------



## Unveiled

CuriousGeorgia said:
			
		

> ¿Cómo se dice "to ride an elevator"?


 

Hola,
I Know in Mexico they say "Subir al" or "tomar el", while in Spain they say "coger el". I only know about these forms...Anyway, I'm not a native, I just tell you what I've studied at school...


----------



## Laia

Unveiled said:
			
		

> Hola,
> I Know in Mexico they say "Subir al" or "tomar el", while in Spain they say "coger el". I only know about these forms...Anyway, I'm not a native, I just tell you what I've studied at school...


 
Well, "subir al" also in Spain... so to summarize:

- subir al ascensor: Sp & Am
- coger el ascensor: Sp
- tomar el ascensor: Am

By the way... I thought that in Spanish-speaking American countries they said "elevador"... Is this true?


----------



## Unveiled

buddingtranslator said:
			
		

> "Montar en el ascensor"? Not completely sure however, maybe wait for a native to give you a sure answer.
> 
> Btw, welcome to WR.
> 
> BT


 

No, I really don't think so..well, I'm not even a native, but I've never heard about it...


----------



## blancalaw

Por lo que entiendo, montar solo se usa cuando quieres decir "mount", por ejemplo "montar un caballo"  Es imposible montar un asensor, me hace reir solo al pensarlo jejeje.


----------



## Unveiled

Laia said:
			
		

> Well, "subir al" also in Spain... _Really??My Spanish teacher always corrected me.. ! She was Italian though, not a native_ _speaker..._ so to summarize:
> 
> - subir al ascensor: Sp & Am
> - coger el ascensor: Sp
> - tomar el ascensor: Am
> 
> By the way... I thought that in Spanish-speaking American countries they said "elevador"... Is this true?


_Yes of course, I haven't written it but it's true, you're right, at least in Mexico. I know they say that way, but I don't anything about the other countries of Latin America..._


----------



## Laia

Oops! What a strange thing your teacher corrects you this 

Maybe in the rest of Spain is not used...  mmm... we'll have to wait for other foreros opinions...


----------



## Unveiled

blancalaw said:
			
		

> Por lo que entiendo, montar solo se usa cuando quieres decir "mount", por ejemplo "montar un caballo" Es imposible montar un asensor, me hace reir solo al pensarlo jejeje.


 
Tienes razòn...


----------



## Dr. Quizá

blancalaw said:
			
		

> Por lo que entiendo, montar solo se usa cuando quieres decir "mount", por ejemplo "montar un caballo"  Es imposible montar un asensor, me hace reir solo al pensarlo jejeje.



Pero se puede decir "montar en el ascensor" 

"Montar/subir/bajar/ir en ascensor".

"Usar el ascensor".

Por cierto, "ascensor" es sólo para personas, para otros usos usamos "montacargas" ("service lift", "freight elevator"). E incluso los hay más específicos, como "montaplatos".


----------



## Alunarada

yo uso coger, subir y bajar, montar 

i personally think i usually say more "coger el" o "·subir y bajar en (el)" ascensor more than "montar en el"  ascensor.

by the way i think "ascensor" is only a Spanish from Spain word, isn't it?


----------



## San

buddingtranslator said:
			
		

> "Montar en el ascensor"? Not completely sure however, maybe wait for a native to give you a sure answer. Btw, welcome to WR. BT



Hay realmente mucha gente ( en mi entorno geográfico ) que dice "Montar en el ascensor", yo mismo seguramente lo he dicho a menudo. Para mí tiene una connotación infantil ( "Montar en una atracción de feria " ), pero se puede decir de muchas cosas, porque se refiere al acto físico en sí de subir encima de algo.

Montar en un teleférico
Montar en el autobús
Montar en el coche ( "papá, ¿ me montas en el coche ?)
Montar en avión ( "Me da miedo montar en avión" )

Digamos que no es una expresión propia de gente bien hablada, y suena un poco eso, infantil. Pero si tuviera que ir al trabajo en nave espacial, el primer día diría, seguro, "tengo que montarme en una nave espacial!!!", a la semana o así, ya estaría diciendo "te dejo, que tengo que coger el transbordador" 

Por tanto, 
Montar en el autobus = acto físico en el que pasas de estar en la acera a estar a estar subido al autobús. Muchas personas dirán "subir al autobús"
Tomar o coger el autobús = tiene que ver con el acto rutinario de usar un medio de transporte para ir a algún sitio.

Saludos


----------



## Laia

San said:
			
		

> Montar en el autobus = acto físico en el que pasas de estar en la acera a estar a estar subido al autobús. *Muchas personas dirán "subir al autobús"*
> Tomar o coger el autobús = tiene que ver con el acto rutinario de usar un medio de transporte para ir a algún sitio.


 
Es decir... Unveiled... habla con tu profesor...


----------



## Dr. Quizá

San said:
			
		

> Pero si tuviera que ir al trabajo en nave espacial, el primer día diría, seguro, "tengo que montarme en una nave espacial!!!", a la semana o así, ya estaría diciendo "te dejo, que tengo que coger el transbordador"



Muy buena observación. No la entendía bien, pero el simpático ejemplo de la nave es completamente clarificador.


----------



## BlondieXXI

Con respecto a la palabra "_elevator_" en sí:

En Argentina es normal decir "ascensor", y no elevador.

Pero en las películas que vemos aquí, y que están dobladas a un español "neutral", para que sea comprensible para toda Latino América, la palabra que se utiliza es siempre "elevador".

Es curioso, yo pensé que ese era el término habitual en España.


----------



## Laia

BlondieXXI said:
			
		

> Es curioso, yo pensé que ese era el término habitual en España.


 
Pues ya ves... no lo es


----------



## Nati_Chile

Alunarada said:
			
		

> yo uso coger, subir y bajar, montar
> 
> i personally think i usually say more "coger el" o "·subir y bajar en (el)" ascensor more than "montar en el" ascensor.
> 
> by the way i think "ascensor" is only a Spanish from Spain word, isn't it?


 
Here in my country we use "ascensor" too
We don't use "elevador", personally i think i've heard it only in movies (translated to spanish)

Bye!


----------



## Laia

Nati_Chile said:
			
		

> Here in my country we use "ascensor" too
> We don't use "elevador", personally i think i've heard it only in movies (translated to spanish)
> 
> Bye!


 
Entonces ¿dónde se usa "elevador"? Empiezo a pensar que es una leyenda urbana... jeje


----------



## srsh

Laia said:
			
		

> Entonces ¿dónde se usa "elevador"? Empiezo a pensar que es una leyenda urbana... jeje


 
jeje en México sí se usa "elevador".


----------



## Unveiled

Dr. Quizá said:
			
		

> Pero se puede decir "montar en el ascensor"
> 
> "Montar/subir/bajar/ir en ascensor".
> 
> "Usar el ascensor".
> 
> Por cierto, "ascensor" es sólo para personas, para otros usos usamos "montacargas" ("service lift", "freight elevator"). E incluso los hay más específicos, como "montaplatos".


 

Really??Ops.. It sounds very funny, at least to me...I think I'll hardly use it!


----------



## alvarezp

También decimos "subirse al ascensor".


----------



## Unveiled

Laia said:
			
		

> Es decir... Unveiled... habla con tu profesor...


 
No bueno, me lo decìa cuando iba a la escuela, ahora ya la he terminado! Pero ahora sé que se puede decir..gracias a todos, es una especie de venganza para mì...!


----------



## Orgullomoore

Laia said:
			
		

> Entonces ¿dónde se usa "elevador"? Empiezo a pensar que es una leyenda urbana... jeje


No sé si me he vuelto loco o qué pero creo (casi juro) haber oído a una hondureña decir "¿tenés las llaves para la elevadora?", o sea, "elevadora" y no "elevador" ni "ascensor". ¿Alguien podría confirmar esto?


----------



## Unveiled

srsh said:
			
		

> jeje en México sí se usa "elevador".


 
Srsh is right..well, it seems this word is only used in Mexico..are we going crazy for a word which doesn't exist anywhere else except for Mexico??


----------



## Orgullomoore

Unveiled said:
			
		

> Srsh is right..well, it seems this word is only used in Mexico..are we going crazy for a word which doesn't exist anywhere else except for Mexico??


Dudo mucho que se use exclusivamente en México


----------



## Unveiled

Orgullomoore said:
			
		

> No sé si me he vuelto loco o qué pero creo (casi juro) haber oído a una hondureña decir "¿tenés las llaves para la elevadora?", o sea, "elevadora" y no "elevador" ni "ascensor". ¿Alguien podría confirmar esto?


 

I think I've heard something similar too, but I really don't know if it has got another meaning, neither,if it means "ascensor", where it's used.. 


_Ps: Could anyone correct my sentence please? I think I've written something very incorrect grammatically.. thanks and sorry for my English.. _


----------



## mau814

In Honduras too "elevador" is used for elevator.


----------



## la curni

En la Argentina se dice "*tomar el ascensor*" como dice BlondieXXI.

Una cosa que parece que nadie mencionó: *su**bir al ascensor* es como "get on the elevator," que no es lo mismo que tomarlo (o cogerlo en España).


----------



## Aviador

Tampoco me sonaría raro _entrar al_/_en el ascensor_.
Lo que sí nunca se dice en Chile es _elevador_, aquí es _ascensor_.


----------

